# Living in Greece.



## SJROXY (Aug 13, 2012)

I am new to this site, as I am planning on retiring in the next few years to a quiet greek island hopefully one that has not been developed and has a small population of around 500. Do not know where yet, but i am looking.
Just wondering what it is currently like to live in Greece at the present moment with all the financial concerns.
My MOD pension will cover my living costs etc and the sale of my house will cover my house/land purchase. Would love some land to grow things on and possibly have a small holding.

Simon


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi after living abroad in the past and now owning property's in greece I've seen many a good guy fall. Despite all my advice given to many people who planned to sell there uk home I've seen several people sell up and plough all there money into the new home. The problem then unfolds when someone then either falls ill , decides life in another country ain't what they were so sure it would be or many other reasons. The message I'm trying to pass on is that you need a uk base to fall back on. Don't think that if things go wrong that you can just sell up and return because it may take several years to sell your foreign home and given the way grease is it may sell for a whole lot less than you payed in the first place. 
I hope I've not put you off your dreams as I still believe that you should never give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about. Best wishes to you for the future.


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Just noticed I've spelled greece wrong which is crazy as I write it many times each day !!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

samrvy said:


> Just noticed I've spelled greece wrong which is crazy as I write it many times each day !!


'their' (denoting ownership) and 'paid' (past tense of pay). Sorry, couldn't resist it!

Absolutely agree, keep your UK options open and rent a place in Greece.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

SJROXY said:


> I am new to this site, as I am planning on retiring in the next few years to a quiet greek island hopefully one that has not been developed and has a small population of around 500. Do not know where yet, but i am looking.
> Just wondering what it is currently like to live in Greece at the present moment with all the financial concerns.
> My MOD pension will cover my living costs etc and the sale of my house will cover my house/land purchase. Would love some land to grow things on and possibly have a small holding.
> 
> Simon


be careful which island you go as many now have restricted health care facilities due to the crisis here and shortage of helicopter rescue teams.Be careful of buying land, house on your own, trust nobody.You need to know someone greek a friend to help you this is the land of corruption.i have built with my greek husband and that was hell.many houses and land have illegal ppoblems which people may cover up.and you may later tear your hair out.this is not england here you must not rush in.many islands now have cut the delivery of goods from boats in this crisis.dont buy more than 10 year old house earthquakes here.lf you are careful of wat you are doing you can have a nice life in greece as long as you are financially secure.The health service is a no no but private clinics for all tests abound and are ok prices without waiting.private doctors are great and good prices ,.greece is full of specialist doctors best wishes concertina


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hi after living abroad in the past and now owning property's in greece I've seen many a good guy fall. Despite all my advice given to many people who planned to sell there uk home I've seen several people sell up and plough all there money into the new home. The problem then unfolds when someone then either falls ill , decides life in another country ain't what they were so sure it would be or many other reasons. The message I'm trying to pass on is that you need a uk base to fall back on. Don't think that if things go wrong that you can just sell up and return because it may take several years to sell your foreign home and given the way grease is it may sell for a whole lot less than you payed in the first place.
> I hope I've not put you off your dreams as I still believe that you should never give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about. Best wishes to you for the future.


I totally agree best to rent and rents are cheap now careful of buying.you can change location whenever you want then.l have been here 12 years l built, now cant sell.best wishes concertina


----------



## 3RGJ (Oct 10, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hi after living abroad in the past and now owning property's in greece I've seen many a good guy fall. Despite all my advice given to many people who planned to sell there uk home I've seen several people sell up and plough all there money into the new home. The problem then unfolds when someone then either falls ill , decides life in another country ain't what they were so sure it would be or many other reasons. The message I'm trying to pass on is that you need a uk base to fall back on. Don't think that if things go wrong that you can just sell up and return because it may take several years to sell your foreign home and given the way grease is it may sell for a whole lot less than you payed in the first place.
> I hope I've not put you off your dreams as I still believe that you should never give up on something you can't go a day without thinking about. Best wishes to you for the future.


Wow!! You echo what my wife has been telling me for years ( we need a UK base ) I will show her your quote and she will reply " that's what I have been trying to tell you" I will continue to dream as I take your advice as a significant warning. Take care.


----------



## fleur1 (Oct 19, 2012)

My husband and I are currently living in Turkey where the cost of living has skyrocketed.
We would like to move to Samos as Turkey is far too stressful, but we have many questions about the cost of living, taxes and education for a 13 year old.
If anyone has any advice is will be gratefully received.
Also, we would rent, not buy, it is far easier if we decide to move elsewhere.


----------



## Greek Aussie (Oct 10, 2012)

That's excellent advice Concertina. 

We too are moving to Greece, but keeping the house in Australia. It will always be here if we decide that living the 'dream' is not working out in Greece. We are moving to Samos very very soon. Fleur1, I will keep you posted.

We are going to rent for the first 12 months or so, just so we can decide if Samos is where we want to be.. before we jump in and buy. And yes, I used to live in Greece, and an estate agent that I knew for a number of years sold me a piece of land that turned out to be a dud... and I was not just some dum foreigner to him. So, tread very carefully when buying. To tell you the truth I am nervous about doing it again, but will get hopefully good advice from all the experts before I part with my cash... and I can't see myself building. Too too stressful I think, and besides, there are numerous brand new homes sitting vacant at this time, so we should be spoilt for choice.

Best of luck to everyone moving!


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

I agree it is best to rent for a while giving you time to look around if you are to eventually buy, you will need time to get good advice locally and in the mean time keeping a base in the UK is important as I have met many people who wish they had done just that and now find themselves in an impossible situation.


----------



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

Keep up to your dreams take into account all the comments about Greek reality. You will have to face a tottaly new way of life. Western europeans are not used to disorganisation and luck of social structures. 
Greece is good for vacations not staying for long.
Keep your basis and make tourism as long as your money and time permits.
Best luck
panzah


----------



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, 
and welcome to Greek crisis. Although Turkey has not been affected by economic ups and downs as Greece has, cost of living and life standards are quite better in Greece. However, we are in the middle of a chaotic situation that puts a lot of questions for moving. Samos has good communication standards with mainland by air and sea. Schools are public free of charge. Greek language can be easy to learn with a good teacher. A 13 year old could face some problems to adopt to a new way of life. Tax system changes every year because of monetary fund memorandum with Greece. Cost of life on an island is quite higher than mainland because all the goods are being tranfered. Weather conditions are often a handicap to transportation and supplies. Healthcare is basic and for serious situations you may have to be moved to another place, probably Athens.
In conclusion think it twice to move to Greece you may find friendly people and a more stable social life but economical and administrative conditions are to be considered as well.


----------

